# dggdd



## Sulaiman56 (Aug 23, 2015)

Hello guys...


----------



## Sulaiman56 (Aug 23, 2015)

Hello dear , I need information about MCV subclass 988. After apply this visa, I don't know how can I get job. Which ship company they provide job for visa holder. Do you have any information please tell me...


----------

